# St. Catherine Creek NWR



## P.W. Smalls

Is there any good hunting to he had there? I'm here in Natchez for work, and SCC isn't too long of a drive for me from home near BR. Thought it might be worth looking into.

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicken

There are ducks but be ready to sleep in your truck at the gate


----------



## P.W. Smalls

Chicken said:


> There are ducks but be ready to sleep in your truck at the gate



Figured it would get hammered if there are a good amount of birds, plus, I see there are only 3 lakes you can actually hunt. Just looking at other options. Its a 2 hr drive for me, so if the LA and MS seasons don't overlap, might be some extra hunting.

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## JHerr

Yes, go to St. Catherine and bang 'em up.


----------



## P.W. Smalls

JHerr said:


> Yes, go to St. Catherine and bang 'em up.


I'm sure it gets pressured all to hell though. Might try it if nothing else works out here.


----------



## Mporche

Catahoula lake is where it's at!


----------



## teul2

Mporche said:


> Catahoula lake is where it's at!



Yall aint right.


----------

